# Questioning my sanity



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 15, 2017)

So i was gifted this maple log, meaning the homeowner didnt want to pay to have it removed. It was 7'-8" long and 48" in diameter and weighed in at a hefty 5000lbs. It has nice color and some ambrosia, but the kicker is its curly! 
Unfortunately i couldnt parbuckle it into my trailer for a lot of reasons. I called to rent some equipment and tree services to get a quote, $700 just to load it. :(
So I spent the day cutting it into manageable pieces. Heres hoping its worth all the effort!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2017)

Time to buy an Alaskan mill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 16, 2017)

Bountiful gift! It would have been nice to have it sliced into lumber, but chunks are okay, too. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2017)

I understand the feeling, had the same situation with a huge Mesquite a couple weeks ago. It sucks, but blanks are certainly better than nothing! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2017)

Lots of nice wood there! Is it red maple?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 16, 2017)

That right there is why I chainsaw mill, I could mill it right where it sat and remove it a slab at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 16, 2017)

West River WoodWorks said:


> So i was gifted this maple log, meaning the homeowner didnt want to pay to have it removed. It was 7'-8" long and 48" in diameter and weighed in at a hefty 5000lbs. It has nice color and some ambrosia, but the kicker is its curly!
> Unfortunately i couldnt parbuckle it into my trailer for a lot of reasons. I called to rent some equipment and tree services to get a quote, $700 just to load it. :(
> So I spent the day cutting it into manageable pieces. Heres hoping its worth all the effort!View attachment 132710 View attachment 132711 View attachment 132713


Oh shoot ...... You should have got ol @CWS to load it , I believe he could have done it comefortly , he loaded one a bit bigger single  'd .....now all the materials rest at an elevation un attainable to most of us short folk .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That right there is why I chainsaw mill, I could mill it right where it sat and remove it a slab at a time.



Show off!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That right there is why I chainsaw mill, I could mill it right where it sat and remove it a slab at a time.


I will give you a call next time Greg!
Tom


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 16, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Lots of nice wood there! Is it red maple?


I'm not sure Barry.


----------



## gvwp (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like a Silver Maple. Nice wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

